# Probleme mit WoW und Co. unter Windows 7?



## Telkir (20. Oktober 2009)

In verschiedenen Foren häufen sich die Fragen und Berichte zu Fehlermeldungen mit Microsofts neuem Betriebssystem Windows 7: Laufen die etablierten Online-Rollenspiele wie WoW und Aion fehlerfrei oder nicht? Bisher zeichnet sich keine klare Linie ab. Die einen klagen über spontane Neustarts oder Performance-Einbrüche, andere Spieler haben dagegen gar keine Probleme.

Einige Offline-Rollenspiele sind vom Generationswechsel definitiv betroffen. So treten besonders bei Fallout 3 und Sacred 2 immer wieder Abstürze auf, wie unsere Kollegen von der PC Games Hardware in umfangreichen Kompatibilitäts-Tests feststellten. 

Wie sieht es aber bei Euch aus? Berichtet uns hier von Euren positiven und negativen Erfahrungen oder etwaigen Performance-Verlusten mit Windows 7 und aktuelle Online-Spielen.


----------



## painschkes (20. Oktober 2009)

_Ich kann zwar nur aus der Windows 7 Beta bzw. vom RC erzählen bzw. meine Erfahrungen schildern , aber : 

Da hatte ich mit keiner Software/Hardware/Spielen irgendwelche Probleme.

Performance war besser als mit Vista , was ja auch von Windows beabsichtigt ist._


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich benutze jetzt seit März durchgehend Windows7(Beta+RC) und hatte bisher keine Probleme beim Zocken. Windows7 basiert ja auf Vista und großartig viel hat sich da nicht geändert, sodass man eigentlich sagen kann, dass jedes Game das unter Vista läuft auch unter Windows7 laufen sollte. Kleine Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.

World of Warcraft lief genauso wie unter Vista, es ist nicht abgestürzt(nicht häufiger als sonst) und von der Performance her habe ich keine Verschlechterung gemerkt. Alle Addons laufen natürlich immer noch, da sie Betriebssystem unabhängig sind.
Aion spiele ich jetzt seit Ende Juni komplett unter Windows7, also kann ich da nicht sagen wie die Performance im Vergleich zu anderen Betriebssystem ist. Aber an sich läuft es ohne Schwierigkeiten. Abstürze erlebe ich nur in überfüllten Gebieten, was aber nichts mit dem Betriebsystem sondern mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zu tun haben soll; gibt da ja das Gerücht das Aion nicht mit mehr als 2GB-Ram klar kommt.
Patches lassen sich übrigens bei beiden Spielen installieren.

Insgesamt merke ich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen Vista und Windows7 was das Spielen betrifft. Eigentlich hatte ich nie große Probleme seit der Beta.
Bluescreens habe ich nur gesehen wenn ich übertaktet habe; Programmabstürze die ich mit Win7 in Verbindung bringen könnte habe ich gar nicht erlebt.
Funktionierende Treiber gibt es schon seit langem und diese laufen stabil; Internet Security Programme wurden in den letzten Monaten geupdatet und funktionieren größtenteils auch schon unter Windows7(Bsp. Norton,Gdata,Kaspersky).

Leider habe ich keine Vergleichsbenchmarks erstellt, also habe ich da keine Zahlen oder Statistiken die die Performance von Windows7 zeigen könnten. Gefühlt läuft es auf alle Fälle nicht schlechter als Vista und vom Arbeitsspeicher her brauche ich jetzt 200-300MB weniger.
Aber vll hat da jemand anders noch was parat.


----------



## Kief (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele jetzt schon eine ganze Weile mit Win7 und musste unter WoW und Risen * keine * _Abstürtze_ oder dergleichen beklagen.

Ich will mich zwar nicht ganz soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen aber meiner Meinung nach ist es sogar deutlich besser als wie bei Win-Vista... .


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ist es zu 100% wie bei Rethelion. Ich nutze Win7 schon seit der Beta und hatte nie außergewöhnliche Probleme. Das einzige was mir spontan einfällt wäre HdRO. Das hat bei der Beta ein wenig rumgezickt und wollte sich nicht starten lassen, nach einem kleinen Tweak lief es aber perfekt.

Ansonsten sehr schönes Betriebssystem, aber warum ist das ein Sticky?


----------



## DiDibew (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele auch seit ca. 2 Monaten nur noch mit Windows 7. Habe noch keine großen Probleme bei Aion, Runes of Magic und HdRO entdeckt. Das wohl einzige Problem war, dass es meistens lange gedauert hat, wenn ich vom Desktop zum Spiel wechseln wollte (HdRO, RoM). Das kann aber auch daran liegen, weil ich auch seit 2 Monaten einen 24" Monitor habe, anstatt vorher 18 Zoll.

Alles in Allem:

Abstürze kamen sehr sehr (seeeeeeeeehr) selten vor!


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehr schönes Betriebssystem, aber warum ist das ein Sticky?


Gibt auf der Buffed.de-Startseite eine News dazu.
http://www.buffed.de/news/12488/umfrage-pr...unter-windows-7


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

das erklärts natürlich. Ich hab nur ein Shortcut in den PC-Technik Bereich, den Rest der Buffedseite seh ich sonst so gut wie nie.


----------



## Liatama (20. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 seit letztem Mittwoch installiert und keinerlei probleme zu beklagen in folgenden spielen: Herr der Ringe Online, Aion, Battleforge und WoW

lg
lia


----------



## Megaira (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community^^

Ich nutze seit dem 16.10.09 Windows 7 Ultimate 64 (SystemBuilder) und habe bei WoW bisher noch garkeine Fehler oder Performance-Einbrüche gehabt (naja nur halt die Lags, die ja schon eher normal sind, war aber bei Vista auch nicht anders). Win7 hat bisher auch nicht selbstständig neugestartet, also bei mir läuft alles einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mich bisher über nichts beschweren was Win7 angeht im bezug auf Spiele!

Das gleiche gilt auch für Aion. Habe da auch weder Fehler noch andere schwierigkeiten.

An Offline-Rollenspielen hab ich bisher nur Risen drauf und alles läuft wie am schnürchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Megaira


----------



## Steipilz (20. Oktober 2009)

hab windows 7 drauf und es läuft alles problemlos. games sowie auch software.


----------



## Monzel (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir läuft mit W7 Home Premium 64 Bit alles sauber... Fallout 3, NFS Shift, WoW selbst alle Gothic Teile laufen besser als je zuvor!

Ich kann mich defenitiv nicht beklagen!


----------



## Sess (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze seit Juli die Windows 7 RC-Version und hatte lediglich bei der Nero-Software Probleme. Spiele und sonstige Programme funktionieren reibungslos und besser als unter Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korben (20. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) seit ca. 2 Monaten (Release Version). Keine Probleme bisher mit WoW, AION. Läuft gut.


----------



## eNBeWe (20. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt seit Anfang September Windows 7 (x64) laufen (nicht den RC sondern Vollversion über MSDN). Es gab keine wirklichen Probleme mit World of Warcraft, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl dass sich gegenüber XP die Performance ein Stück verschlechert hat. Allerdings kann das auch auf zunehmendes Alter meiner Festplatte geschoben werden, da zur Zeit dort das Problem liegt (Notebook halt ..).

Ansonsten gab es ein paar kleine Probleme mit der 64bit-Architektur, aber die liegen nicht an Windows 7. Insgesamt bin ich vollständig zufrieden mit dem System und kann keine wirklichen Probleme feststellen.


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Oktober 2009)

Korben schrieb:


> Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) seit ca. 2 Monaten (Release Version). Keine Probleme bisher mit WoW, AION. Läuft gut.



Da hat aber wer viel geld ausgegeben ... alleine die prof kostet schon 300 Flöhe - gut das ich die umsonst von meiner FH bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu Win7 :

Sehr gutes OS , braucht grade mal etwas mehr resourcen als XP und ist um einiges schneller, wow läuft sehr gut ... booten tut es wie ne V2 

Nur leider schmiert mein WoW in Dalaran manchmal ab, seit ich auf win7 umgestiegen bin , naja das is net schlimm

LG Bobby


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Probleme mit Spielen? Negativ.
Aion läuft sauber. Operation Flashpoint 2 auch.
Selbst ältere Spiele wie SWAT 4 laufen einwandfrei ohne Einschränkung.

Es läuft stabil. Das einzige Problem, dass ich bisher hatte war ein andauerndes Abstürzen des Windows Explorers wie es einige vllt. von Vista noch kennen. Schuld waren wohl nicht ganz funktionierende Audiocodecs, auch WinRaR bzw dessen Rechtsklickmenü kann stressen. Einfach das aktuell 7zip nehmen, das ist eh besser. Sonst aber keinerlei Beanstandungen.
Es arbeitet zuverlässig wie es soll, die neuen Komfortfunktionen und überarbeiteten Features (siehe Mediaplayer, Bildvorschau etc.) sind erste Sahne und Kompatilitätsprobleme hab ich bisher weder bei Programmen noch bei Spielen gehabt. Dabei ists auch noch schnell, zumindest bootet es erheblich schneller als mein altes XP und öffnet auch Unmengen gigabyteschwere Ordner ohne Verzögerung.


----------



## Lisko34 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Also ich hab schon seit geraumer Zeit Win7 Business 64bit (MSDNAA) und es gibt bisher keine Probleme.

Sämtliche Games wie WoW, Wolfenstein2, GTA4, Prototype, Dreamkiller, und was ich sonst noch so drauf hab läuft wie geschmiert.


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Oktober 2009)

Wo habt ihr schon alle W7 her? ^^
Dachte kommt erst am 22. Oktober


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. Oktober 2009)

Habe derzeit Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.

WoW und und Sacred 2 sowie viele andere Spiele laufen ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher auch noch kein einziges! mal abgestürzt (Das Betriebssystem).
Das schöne war, das ich keinen einzigen Treiber manuell installieren brauchte. Als ich CSS gespielt habe, tat sich mir die Frage auf, ob ich die Treiber eigentlich installiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr schon alle W7 her? ^^
> Dachte kommt erst am 22. Oktober




Berufsschüler muss man sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder Student)


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Da hat aber wer viel geld ausgegeben ... alleine die prof kostet schon 300 Flöhe


Naja, nur wenn man die Retail kauft. Und wer gibt schon 200 Euro mehr für ne schöne Verpackung, 32+64 bit DvD und Telefonsupport aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Home Premium sollte am Donnerstag kommen, ich hab zum Glück eine der 50-Euro-Versionen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kartoffel, die Systembuilder Versionen sind schon draussen, die Retail kommen am 22., jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr schon alle W7 her? ^^
> Dachte kommt erst am 22. Oktober



Es gab über 2 Monate lang das RC von Win7 für jeden zum Download und das kann man bis Juni nächsten Jahres benutzen.
Und seit August kann man bei Microsoft die Releaseversion als Partner oder MSDNler downloaden.
Achja die System-Builder wurden letzte Woche ausgeliefert.


----------



## Altinarossa (20. Oktober 2009)

och es gibt schon vernünftige quellen für win7 msdn AA z.B. wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich muss sagen wow läuft z.B. besser bei mir wie unter winxp kann aber auch rein unterbewusst sein das ich das nur meine auf jedenfall läufts sauber, Aion ist da ein wenig Problematischer allerdinigs nur in einer sache es hat ein problem mit 5.1 sound unter win7 was mich ziemlich nervt denn dadurch geht ein grosser teil athmosphäre flöten aber egal ich will definitiv nie wieder zurück zu windows XP und Vista hab ich mir eh nie angetan ausser mal wegen ausbildungsgründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Oktober 2009)

Win 7 seid der ersten Beta drauf.... 0 Probleme ausser mein EPSON Stylus D78 Drucker der Spackt noch rum. Liegt aber am Print Server.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Oktober 2009)

Nutze Windows 7 RC

Und ich habe mit keinem anderem Betriebssystem weniger Probleme gehabt.

Für WoW ist es echt das Beste.

Habe nen Dell XPS M1710 mit 4GB Ram


----------



## Sandroman (20. Oktober 2009)

Nutze auch seit 2 Monaten Windows 7 Ultimate (32bit Version)
Ich habe keinerlei Einbußen feststellen können... im Gegenteil: Dank DirectX 11 laufen Spiele klarer und flüssiger (WoW, Wolfenstein2)

Das Betriebssystem selber ist um vieles besser wie Vista.. stabil, sauber und flott. 



> Wo habt ihr schon alle W7 her? ^^
> Dachte kommt erst am 22. Oktober
> 
> Berufsschüler muss man sein  (oder Student)



naja..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder IT.Systemadministrator


----------



## Rethelion (20. Oktober 2009)

Sandroman schrieb:


> Nutze auch seit 2 Monaten Windows 7 Ultimate (32bit Version)
> Ich habe keinerlei Einbußen feststellen können... im Gegenteil: Dank DirectX 11 laufen Spiele klarer und flüssiger (WoW, Wolfenstein2)



DirectX11 hat nichts mit der Spieleperformance zu tun;es kommen nur andere Funktionen oder Details dazu, und dazu muss ein Spiel erstmal DirectX11 unterstützen.  
WoW und Wolfenstein basieren auf DirectX9 also hat das eh nichts mit DX11 zu tun.

Außerdem kannst du DX11 eh nicht nutzen solange du keine ATI Grafikkarte aus der 5000er Reihe hast.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2009)

> Berufsschüler muss man sein (oder Student)





> naja..   oder IT.Systemadministrator


Oder jemand der SB bestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (20. Oktober 2009)

Keine einzigen Probleme mit Windows 7 RC (7100) und der 7600 Build. (beides 64 bit) Zwar bei manchen Softwares, aber mit WoW keine.

MfG


----------



## Schuuf (20. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr schon alle W7 her? ^^
> Dachte kommt erst am 22. Oktober



Die OEM/System Builder Version kannst du ganz offiziell seit dem 14.10. bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens erwerben. Die OEMs sind nebenher bemerkt deutlich günstiger als die Retail-Version... Der Unterschied zur Version die am 22.10. rauskommt ist, dass da dann keine so schöne Box dabei ist und du nicht MS-Support telefonisch kontaktieren kannst... aber wer will denn für diese beiden Sachen mehr als den doppelten Preis bezahlen?!

Nur mal so ungefähre Preise zur Info:
Win7 Home Premium  200 € (Vollversion ) 	90 € (System Builder)
Win7 Professional 	310 € (Vollversion ) 	120 € (System Builder)
Win7 Ultimate 	        320 € (Vollversion ) 	160 € (System Builder)

Siehe auch heise.de - Preise Win7

Ach ja und um beim Topic zu bleiben... hab bisher auch keine Probleme mit Win7 und Games... obwohl ich mich für die 64Bit Version entschieden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Oktober 2009)

Läuft alles Top unnter Windows 7 Professional 64-bit.
Habe WoW, Guild Wars, HDRO, AION, Vanguard getestet, passt alles super und sogar um einiges besser als bei Vista, Windows 7 ist echt das beste seit 2000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruDru (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch mit Win7 RC2 64Bit wenn ich mich nicht irre unterwegs, bisher keinerlei Abstürze ect bei WoW.
In Aion kommt es gelegentlich zu abstürzen... Die nicht nur bei meinem Betriebssystem, sondern auch bei einem Kumpel auftraten :-)
Nur seit letzterer Zeit, seit ich mal das "Grafikupdate" ausprobierte, habe ich trotz Zurückstellung des Versuches Laggs und Dalaran baut sich verdammt langsam auf.
Was wie ich hörte im Moment bei vielen ein Problem ist :-)

mfg DruDru


----------



## Heidenherz (20. Oktober 2009)

läuft alles Wunderbar unter Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit (Beta, RC, genau wie Release)

hab lediglich kleine Probleme mit VLC Player, aber das eher nebensächlich ^^


----------



## djmayman (20. Oktober 2009)

ich benutz es schon seit anfang der beta und hatte noch nie probleme


----------



## Malephon (20. Oktober 2009)

jeder schreibt hier er hat W7 Professional oder Ultimate.

meine frage is jetzt: 
wo is der unterschied zu "Home Premium", soweit ich das mitbekommen hab 
is der einzige unterschied zwischen home und pro der win xp modus.

stimmt das oder gibts da noch was???


----------



## Animalm4st3r (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab noch "nur" den RC aber läuft unf läuft und läuft aber vllt kann mir hier wer ne gute seite Linken wo ich Tollen Anime Theme für Windows 7 finde.


----------



## StarBlight (21. Oktober 2009)

Hab nun auch Windows 7 drauf, und ich muss sagen mein WOW sah noch nie hübscher und klarer aus und dazu noch FPS von denen ich früher geträumt hab. nachher wird auch nochmal WAR mit WIN7 getestet =)


----------



## Efgrib (21. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich kann zwar nur aus der Windows 7 Beta bzw. vom RC erzählen bzw. meine Erfahrungen schildern , aber :
> 
> Da hatte ich mit keiner Software/Hardware/Spielen irgendwelche Probleme.
> 
> Performance war besser als mit Vista , was ja auch von Windows beabsichtigt ist._



kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Alex214 (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe Windows 7 Pro x64 und keine Probleme. 
Die Sound Effekte vom Realtek HD Chip kommen sogar besser rüber.
Einzige die Freezes in Dalaran (WOW) nerven, hatte ich aber schon unter XP.

Probleme bisher nur mit Winamp (5.56 lite), da werden die Einstellungen nicht gespeichert
und ich fange jeden Programmstart von Null an.


----------



## So.HiGh (21. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Insgesamt merke ich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen Vista und Windows7 was das Spielen betrifft.




oO? du machst was falsch wenn du keine großen unterschiede festellst ^^. Win 7 läuft 100 mal besser als Vista. 
Alleine schon die kompatiblität im gegensatz zu Vista ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 

Online Rollenspiele spiele ich zwar nur Runes of Magic aber das läuft tadellos, bis auf die abstürze die aber auf spiel zurückzufüren sind (upload error) 

was mir aber aufgefallen ist, unter der 64bit version von Vista war das spielen von Counterstrike sogut wie unmöglich ich hatte nie mehr als 20 - 30 fps, mit Win7 64 Bit aber wie es sein soll 100-150 fps (8800GT) 

Ich bin sogar der meinung das Win7 Spiele und performece technisch besser als win xp ist.
Spiele wie Day of Tentacle oder Dungeon Keeper. Laufen ohne irgenwelche extra programme.
das war selbst bei XP nicht möglich ;-)


----------



## Blackwing (21. Oktober 2009)

Malephon schrieb:


> jeder schreibt hier er hat W7 Professional oder Ultimate.
> 
> meine frage is jetzt:
> wo is der unterschied zu "Home Premium", soweit ich das mitbekommen hab
> ...



Hey, also abgesehen vom XP Modus bietet sowohl die Prof als auch die Ultimate noch verbesserte Zugriffsrechteverwaltungen und andere Spielereien die einen normalen Nutzer nicht interessieren, jedoch als Sys Admin schon von Interesse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darüber hinaus sind nur diese beiden Versionen über das Microsoft eigene TechNet bzw. MSDN AA verteilt worden. Das beudetet halt wiederum das einige Studis oder Berufsschüler die Zugriff auf MSDN AA haben die Prof nutzen, wärend Berufstätige die über die Firma oder Privat an einen TechNet Vertrag kommen die Ultimate haben.

Zurück zum Topic.
Es gibt Probleme mit Sacred 2. Aber nur dem seid dem letzten Patch bzw. dem Addon.
Aber... Das sind dann Probleme die vom Entwicklerteam verursacht wurden, dann vor diesem Patch bzw. Addon lief Sacred 2 auch unter Win 7 fantastisch.
Andere Probleme habe ich nicht feststellen können. Gut... Zu Beta Zeiten gabs am Anfang mal ein paar Treiberinkompatibilitäten. Aber die sind mitlerweile auch alle behoben. Es laufen auch ältere Programme die unter Vista sehr gern Probleme gemacht haben einwandfrei und fehlerlos.


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (21. Oktober 2009)

Win7 Ultimate 64bit RC hier.
WoW läuft ohne Probleme, mit ganz leichten fps-Verlusten gegenüber XP, aber so gering das es keinen Unterschied in der Spielbarkeit macht.

Auch sonst hab ich keine Probleme mit Spielen, nur bei Anno1703 musst ich mir die aktuelle Version der Kopierschutz-Software aus dem Internet laden da die auf er CD nicht auf 64bit lief.
Grade bei älteren Spielen ist Win7 besser als XP (über Vista kann ich nix sagen, hat ich nie) da der Kompatibilitäts-Modus wesentlich besser ist (bild ich mir zumindest ein).

mfg
Hadan


----------



## Alex61083 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

spiele seid knapp 1 1/2 Wochen mit der Win7 64-bit Professional.
Abstürze hatte ich bissher keine, das einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass ich hin und wieder mal einen Hänger in der 
Animation meines Charakters habe (stockende Bewegung etc.), dass ist allerdings die Ausnahme.

Läuft wie ich finde überraschend stabil. Habe mit mehr Problemen gerechnet.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Metalphreek (21. Oktober 2009)

Also ich benutze den RC von Windows 7 Ultimate (64-Bit) seit dem Release und hatte noch nie ernsthafte Probleme (außer mit dem maximieren von WoW, aber das lag ja an dem NVIDIA-Treiber, der jetzt auch einwandfrei funktioniert.

*Mein System:*
Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ 2,66 GHz
4096MB DDR2-800 RAM
512MB NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT


Kann jedem nur Windows 7 empfehlen, da es (bei mir zumindestens) sogar schneller wie Windows XP läuft. Und sogar WoW flüssiger läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ênthroned (21. Oktober 2009)

> oO? du machst was falsch wenn du keine großen unterschiede festellst ^^. Win 7 läuft 100 mal besser als Vista.
> Alleine schon die kompatiblität im gegensatz zu Vista ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein PC war nie der allerbeste, aber ich habe mit nach dem Release von Service Pack 1, Windows Vista Ultimate im OEM gekauft und hatte nie Probleme was die Performance oder Funktionalität von Spielen betrifft. Ich habe mir am 12. Oktober dann die OEM von Windows 7 Professionell 32-Bit gekauft und bisher läuft alles super. Hatte bisher keine Abstürze, keine Fehler. Mehr fps habe ich unter win7 im Vergleich zu Vista nicht, aber auch nicht weniger. Daher ist alles in Butter.

Ich denke jeder kann bedenkenlos auf Win7 wechseln. Man wird mit dem System, den neuen Tools und den Funktionen eigentlich schnell warm.


----------



## Arsokan (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe derzeit mehrere Systeme im Einsatz. W7 ist dabei auf meinen Haupt-PC. 
Auf diesen hatte ich zuvor WinXP Pro x64, danach Vista Ultimate x64 und nun W7 Pro x64.
Als Hardware kam ein Quadcore@2,23 GHz mit 4GB Ram, Intelchipsatz und aktuellen Treibern jeweils zum Einsatz.
Als GraKa war eine NVidia 7950 GTX und später eine Radeon 4850 HD im Einsatz. Jeweils mit Referenztreibern aktueller Buildversion. 
Alles in allen habe ich folgende Billanz: 
WinXP: 1-2 Abstürze am Tag wegen Treiberfehler. Vorallen Grafiktreiber und Soundtreiber. 
Vista: mehrere Abstürze über den Tag verteilt, alle wegen Treiber. 
W7 beta: Mehrere Monate W7 Beta/RC. Abstürze gelegentlich, aber meist nur bis zum nächsten Build. Am Anfang vorallen wo noch Vistatreiber herhalten mussten. 
W7 Final: Bislang nicht ein Absturz...im Einsatz ist es seit dem 14.10.

Performance: Viel besser bei W7 als bei Vista. Systemstart selbst ist sehr schnell. Nach Raidinitialisierung und dem POST dauert es kaum 20 sek bis gearbeitet werden kann. 
IE und Netzwerk- Einstellungen sind viel verträglicher als bei Vista. Der Desktop ist viel performanter. Alles in allen sind es kleinere Verbesserungen der Performance die in der Summe aber viel ausmachen. Generell hat man das Gefühl das alles viel runder läuft und weniger Macken hat, zugegeben sehr subtile Darstellung, aber genau das macht ja schnelles Arbeiten aus: Kein streß und Haareraufen weil das System wieder mal denkt es müsse was anderes machen als man verlangte. 
Der Treibersupport scheint auch viel besser zu sein als bei Vista. Wie bereits erwähnt hatten die Vorgänger, im besonderen Vista, immer wieder Treiberfehler die zum Systemneustart führten. Dies trat bei W7 bislang noch garnicht auf. Treiberupdates sind zum Teil sogar ohne Neustart möglich (Grafikkartentreiber installiert und den OEM gegen ATI Referenztreiber getauscht. Ohne Neustart übernommen.).

Zu den Spielen kann ich sagen: 
WOW: Keine änderung der FPS (immer bei softcap 60 FPS) und allgemeinen Performance (90er Latenz normal). Da ich generell im Fenstermodus mit Vollbildoption spiele sehr angenehm. 

EVE: Stark vom Grid abhängig aber die FPS geht bis zu 180 hoch Und das teils mit 3 Clients. 

AoC: Kein unterschied zu XP/Vista...wobei: Es läuft flüßiger hat man dein Eindruck unter W7.

Negativ aufgefallen ist die Installationszeit. Alleine die Setupinitialisierung zeigt Eingangs nur nen blaues Hintergrundbild ohne weitere Meldung. Da dies mehrere Minuten (bei mir war das 15 Min) dauert kann man leicht den Eindruck bekommen das die Routine abgestürzt sei. 
Da man aber in aller Regel nicht jeden Tag Installiert eher unwichtig...


----------



## Galdera (21. Oktober 2009)

ich habe seit ca märz win7 im einsatz, erst die beta und nach erscheinen den rc.
alle programme und spiele laufen (sofern sie unter win7 laufen) schneller als xp, vista hatte ich nie.

probleme im mmo bereich (hab aoc, warhammer online, hdro, wow, rom) hatte ich bisher nur mit hdro.
dieses lies sich nur im kompatiblitätsmodus spielen, da der launcher zwingend das veraltete '.net framework 1.0' vorraus setzte was es in win7 nichtmehr gibt.
ist allerdings schon ca 2-3monate her dass ich hdro installiert hatte, keine ahnung ob die hdro-entwickler inzwischen nachgebessert haben.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Negativ aufgefallen ist die Installationszeit. Alleine die Setupinitialisierung zeigt Eingangs nur nen blaues Hintergrundbild ohne weitere Meldung. Da dies mehrere Minuten (bei mir war das 15 Min) dauert kann man leicht den Eindruck bekommen das die Routine abgestürzt sei.
> Da man aber in aller Regel nicht jeden Tag Installiert eher unwichtig...


Diese recht lange Initialisierungszeit ist mir auch aufgefallen dafür drückt man im Gegensatz zu bspw. WinXP nur 3mal auf weiter und die ganze 5-teilige Installation wird komplett selbstständig abgeschlossen. Das kopieren der Daten hat bei mir keine 20min gedauert. Bequemer lässt sich ein OS kaum installieren. Nur diese Initialisierung verwirrt etwas.


----------



## Argony (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ebenfalls mit Win7 RC x64 sehr zufrieden, bis aufdie Tatsache das WoW gerne mal abstürzt ^^, Lagged und keine Rückmeldung mehr gibt, dies ist jedoch nur sehr sehr selten der fall und meist nicht mehrmals in der woche oder in 3 tagen ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2009)

Win7 RC 64bit - laeuft jetzt etwa seit 2 Monaten auf meinem System, habe damit mittlerweile auch keinerlei Probleme mehr (am Anfang Kleinigkeiten, die aber wohl eher mit dem GraKa-Treiber zu tun hatten). Alle MMOs (Aion, Champions online, Fallen Earth) und sonstigen Spiele die ich darauf gespielt habe liefen ebenfalls ohne Probleme.


----------



## Mitzushi (21. Oktober 2009)

Verwende den Windows 7 RC 64 bit.
Bisher keinerlei Probleme mit WoW gehabt auf diesem System. Ganz im Gegenteil, es läuft performanter.


----------



## Gurlon (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt nicht die ganzen threads gelesen, wollte nur mal meine erfahrung teilen. 
Hab Mir Heute Win7 Home Premium zugetan und Wow ca 4Std lang gespielt. Absolut keine Probs, im gegenteil, es lief bis zu 50% besser. Speziell in Dala hatte ich vorher so an die 16fps und Heute Abend waren es 32fps. Habe 4gbRam, gtx260, und nen Intel7400. Hoffe konnte vielleicht etwas helfen.


----------



## Arsokan (22. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Diese recht lange Initialisierungszeit ist mir auch aufgefallen dafür drückt man im Gegensatz zu bspw. WinXP nur 3mal auf weiter und die ganze 5-teilige Installation wird komplett selbstständig abgeschlossen. Das kopieren der Daten hat bei mir keine 20min gedauert. Bequemer lässt sich ein OS kaum installieren. Nur diese Initialisierung verwirrt etwas.



Na ja, schonmal nen Linux installiert? 1 Klick....das ist nicht zu topen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie erwähnt war halt die Installationsinitialisierung negativ aufgefallen. Die hatte fast so lange gedauert wie die installation selbst. 
Hätte mir hier statt des Nichtssagenden blauen Schirms nen Hinweistext gewünscht...ich kenne meine Kunden und will nicht wissen wie viele das erst 5x nach 5 min abbrechen und neu starten und dann sich ans Telefon schwingen und rummeckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (22. Oktober 2009)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Na ja, schonmal nen Linux installiert? 1 Klick....das ist nicht zu topen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welches Linux lässt sich denn mit einem Klick installieren? Mir wär keins bekannt.

Achja hier ist ein Interessanter Artikel mit einem Leistungsvergleich Win7/Vista/XP. Besonders interessant für die Leute die behaupten, dass Vista eine Leistungsbremse ist und Win7 der Messias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artik...teme/13205.html


----------



## Yaggoth (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke niemand hat hier allzu große Sprünge erwartet... aber ich zitiere mal einen Satz aus dem Fazit des von dir geposteten Artikels:

_Doch auch die Leistung konnte überzeugen. Zwar bootete Windows 7 noch immer deutlich langsamer als __Windows XP__, doch konnte Microsoft hier ein paar Sekunden gegenüber Vista gut machen und auch die allgemeine Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit verbessern._


----------



## Breakyou9 (27. Oktober 2009)

bei mir läuft auch alles stabil bis auf den Driver von der Roccat Kone (musste warten bis der Driver für Win7 rauskam)
und bei Age of Empire III veränderte sich immer die Farbe der Leisten und das Wallpaper ging weg


----------



## Dr. Bob (27. Oktober 2009)

Von Vistax64 auf Win7x64 (Pro)

- kein Performancezuwachs, nur "gefühlt" schneller (die Fensteranimationen laufen flotter ab als vorher)
- Treibertechnisch sehr gute Basis - hätte aber nach dem sehr guten Vista auch nichts anderes von MS erwartet
- verbesserter Umgang mit der Festplatte - nicht mehr dauerdes (abschaltbares) rödeln zum indizieren der Daten
- Softwaretechnisch ist alles beim alten Geblieben: Alles was auf Vista ging lief hier einwandfrei (Ausnahme: Bankprogramm wollte partout nicht die Daten migrieren - war aber lösbar)
- Dicker Negativpunkt: Die nicht abschaltbare Bibliotheksansicht; nerend und nicht nötig, da die Standardansicht in Vista bereits sehr gut war und besseren "Workflow" bot als Bibliotheken
- XP Modus, der eingetlich Grund zum wechsel: Zum Glück keine 3D Funktion - es reicht schon wenn auf der physikalischen Maschine was nicht rund läuft, wenn dann nun alle Leute ihre Spiele im XP mode installieren "XP ist ja soooooo schnell" dann gute nacht - jedoch wunderbare Unterstützung für mein altes Fakturaprogramm. Da kann der alte PIII in Rente gehen bis ich das Geld ni die Hand nehme ein neues zu kaufen mit Datenübernahme aus dem alten.
- Bei Spielen übrigens keine Probleme - läuft alles sanft und flüssig wie bei Vista, nur bei WoW ist meine Ping von ~120 auf ~110 gesunken *g*


----------



## MissDiva (30. Oktober 2009)

Monzel schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft mit W7 Home Premium 64 Bit alles sauber... Fallout 3, NFS Shift, WoW selbst alle Gothic Teile laufen besser als je zuvor!
> 
> Ich kann mich defenitiv nicht beklagen!



wie hast das NFS Shift zum laufen gebracht? bei mir kackt des immer im spielen ab und kommt ne fehlermeldung,das es nen probs gibt und nach ner lösung gesucht wird,,,der findet aber keine und will mich benachrichtigen wenn es eine gibt...hab bei einigen gesehen das es läuft jedoch mehr bei denen es nicht läuft....könntest mir kurz nen state zu geben pls


----------



## Animalm4st3r (30. Oktober 2009)

NFS:Shift macht bei mir auch Probs wenn ich es nicht mit Admin Modus starte schmirt es im Ladescreen ab, wenn ich es mit admin modus srate läuft es max 2 Stunden am stück und schmiert ab :/


----------



## Tarius68 (9. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Diese recht lange Initialisierungszeit ist mir auch aufgefallen dafür drückt man im Gegensatz zu bspw. WinXP nur 3mal auf weiter und die ganze 5-teilige Installation wird komplett selbstständig abgeschlossen. Das kopieren der Daten hat bei mir keine 20min gedauert. Bequemer lässt sich ein OS kaum installieren. Nur diese Initialisierung verwirrt etwas.



Diese Initialisierungszeit kann daran liegen, dass im BIOS ein Diskettenlaufwerk eingestellt ist, aber keines installiert ist.
Wenn man im BIOS das Diskettenlaufwerk deaktiviert, sofern keins installiert ist, startet das Windowssetup auch schneller.


----------



## Kyragan (9. November 2009)

Ich besitze nichtmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk. Warum sollte dann im BIOS eins angezeigt sein?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich besitze nichtmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk. Warum sollte dann im BIOS eins angezeigt sein?


Mit einem Diskettenlaufwerk ist es nicht wie mit DVD/Festplatte das Board kann nicht prüfen ob es vorhanden ist oder nicht deshalb muss man im Bios das Floppy einstellen und auch angeben welche göße die Disketten haben, wenn du es auf Standart zurück gesetzt hast wird es wahrscheinlich standartmäßig wieder auf 1,44MB Floppy stehen.


----------



## SirCire (16. November 2009)

So, als Win 7 Neuling, schildere ich nun einfach mal ein paar Probleme, vielleicht sind die ja bekannt, und vielleicht sogar Lösungen.

1. Maustreiber
Ich benutze eine Razor Diamondback. Der Treiber vom Hersteller ist Win 7 tauglich, und auch richtig installiert. In vielen Anwendungen funktionieren die seitlichen Taste 4 und 5 ohne Probleme. 
In WOW nicht. Taste 4 war sonst immer auto-laufen, das war ungemein praktisch, allerdings erkennt WOW die beiden Tasten an der Seite nicht an. Wie gesagt, andere Anwendungen greifen ohne Probleme auf diese zu.

2. Soundtreiber
a) Musik über Boxen klappt tadellos, auch das ansteuern des Headsets klappt. Außer bei TS2. Die Stimmen klingen alle Blechern und Basslastig verzerrt. Manche Leute brummen bei mir nur, andere Leute im selben TS hören diese für mich brummenden Leute aber 1A. Verstellung der Einstellungen des Headsets ergibt keine Besserung, umstellung von Direct Sound auf Wave im TS auch kein Effekt.

b) Wenn ich WOW spiele und mein Headset einstöpsle (kein USB, sondern die 2 normalen Stecker) hängt das Spiel, und nach ungefähr 3-4 Sekunden freez, hat er dann den Sound auf das Headset umgelenkt und ich kann weiter spielen. Das lief früher (auf XP) viel flüssiger.

3. Windowstaste
Meistens geht sie ohne murren. Manchmal schmeißt sie mich aber nur auf einen komplett schwarzen Bildschirm auf dem man nur die Maus sieht. Mein Workaround ist, Alt+Strg+Entf zu drücken, dann im Win 7 Menü den Taskmanager anzuwählen und so auf den Desktop zu kommen. Aber eigentlich sollte das ja die Windows Taste schaffen. 

Kennt diese Probleme jemand oder weiß jemand Lösungen.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Soundtreiber:
Hast du die installiert, die Win7 mitliefert? Die sind nämlich meist veraltet. Schau mal auf der Realtek-Seite nach den aktuellen Treibern, die sollten funktionieren.
Windowstaste: Versuchs mal mit Alt+Tab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alternativ, wenn das nicht geht tuts auch Esc+Tab.
Mit Win7 gibts im übrigen auch ne Windowstaste+Tab Option. Ist nix anderes als Alt+Tab, sieht nur anders aus.


----------



## SirCire (17. November 2009)

Ja ich habe den standard Win 7 Soundtreiber. 
Leider finde ich nicht raus, was fürn On-board sound ich nun genau habe und wie ich dafür nen aktuellen Soundtreiber finde.
Mein Mainboard selbst ist von Gigabyte, allerdings finde ich auf deren seite nur irgendwelche updates für chipsätze. 
Viel wichtiger wäre mir das Mausproblem. Ich brauch die seitlichen Tasten auch fürs heilen mit Clique. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Kyragan (17. November 2009)

Soundchips und passende Treiber sind eigentlich immer von Realtek, lad dir mal auf deren Seite den HD Audio-Treiber für Win Vista/7 runter.


----------



## Megalix (17. November 2009)

Habe hier auch mal eine Frage habe Windows 7 Upgrade gemacht nun habe ich ein Problem mit WOW Addons liegen im öffenlichen Ordner aber WOW erkennt sie nicht mehr ?
Wenn ich im Game Einstelleungen verändere werden diese beim Neustart auch nicht mehr erkannt hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich ????

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Rethelion (17. November 2009)

Megalix schrieb:


> Habe hier auch mal eine Frage habe Windows 7 Upgrade gemacht nun habe ich ein Problem mit WOW Addons liegen im öffenlichen Ordner aber WOW erkennt sie nicht mehr ?
> Wenn ich im Game Einstelleungen verändere werden diese beim Neustart auch nicht mehr erkannt hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich ????
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



Führst du WoW als Administrator aus?(Rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung)


----------



## Megalix (17. November 2009)

Ja habe ich auch schon gemacht auch im vista kompatibilitätsmodus Servuce 3 funktioniert leider auch nicht 

Hat sonst noch wer Tipps oder hat das selbe Problem ?


----------



## johnnypod (20. November 2009)

So erstmal Vista ist ein zwischen Produkt wie damals ME also nicht ausgereift!

Win 7 ist die vollendung wie es bis jetzt XP war!

Habe Win 7 seit der aller ersten Beta veröffentlichung benutzt und getestet bei beta einige Fehler in der Handhabung aber ab RC alles ok meiner meinung nach eines der besten Windows das es gibt!

Hatte noch bei keinem Spiel einen Ausfall spiel alles auf höchster leistung so auch WOW

Also Win7 meine Empfelung


----------



## palanex (29. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meiner frage^^ 

Und zwar ist es so das mein Rechner die letzte Zeit immer abstürzt wenn ich wow spiele. Ich bekomme entweder einen blue screen "crash dump" oder bei mir kommen immer wieder "wow error´s". Dazu ist mein Bild irgendwie verschwommen.... mann sieht fast alle sachen ganz leicht doppelt und dies ist nicht nur im spiel so.

Ich habe dies erst seit ca. 3 wochen und hoffe das mir irgendwer helfen kann.

Euer Nex


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

Gibt es für 3Dmark eine optimale einstellung damit man beim Benchmark gut abschneidet?


----------



## Rethelion (29. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Gibt es für 3Dmark eine optimale einstellung damit man beim Benchmark gut abschneidet?



Was ist denn das für eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der kostenlosen Variante kannst du gar nichts einstellen, in der kostenpflichtigen könntest du Auflösung usw. runterschrauben; nur was bringt dir das? Dann hast du zwar mehr Punkte aber ein richtiger Vergleich ist das auch nicht.
Ansonsten alles im Hintergrund deaktiviern, Stromsparfunktion abschalten, wenn du 2 Monitore hast auf einen umstellen und unnötige Dienste beenden.
Kannst dir ja mal auf deine Verantwortung http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_fusion.aspx?p=1 anschauen.


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

Einfach die Standarteinstellung durchlaufen lassen? Ohne AA usw?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. November 2009)

Da hier fast durchgehend nur positives über WoW und Win7 geschrieben wurde, wird es Zeit auch mal was negatives zu berichten.

Ich habe in Dalaran ständig Nachladeruckler bis hin zum fast kompletten Stillstand, sogar der Sound loopt dabei. Ein, zwei Sekunden später läuft es dann wieder flüssig weiter für vielleicht 5-10 Sekunden dann geht das wieder von vorne los. Das gleiche passiert bei Gebietswechsel, wo ich sonst mit Vista oder XP mal vielleicht nur 1/100 Sekunde ein kleinen Aussetzer habe. Dazu kommen unvermittelte Verbindungsabrüche (Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen) und ich muss mich wieder neu einloggen. Das passiert so alle 10 Minuten oder aber auch erst nach ein, zwei Stunden (Sologame) Im Raid habe ich es mit Win 7 gar nicht erst probiert.

Natürlich sind alles aktuelle Treiber drauf.  Bringt aber alles nichts. Also WoW mit Win 7 ist für mich erst mal unmöglich zu zocken.


----------



## Rethelion (29. November 2009)

Hast du Windows7 mal komplett neu installiert? Weil um ein generelles Problem mit 7 kann es sich nicht handeln.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. November 2009)

Noch mal neu? Bisher nicht nein. Wüsste erst mal auch nicht was es bringen soll. Ausser Win 7 32bit (64 noch nicht probiert), eventuell Treiberupdates und WoW ist auf der Platte nichts drauf. Kein Virenporgramm drauf und die Firewall ist deaktiviert. Bringt da auch keine Besserung. Angeblich, so habe ich gelesen, soll es an den Einstellungen der Netzwerkprotokolle liegen, wo man Checksum bei denen deaktivieren soll. Bringt aber auch nichts. Vielleicht waren es auch nicht die richtigen Einstellungen. Keine Ahnung, zumindest bis jetzt^^ Gute Nacht erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astano (10. Dezember 2009)

Megalix schrieb:


> Habe hier auch mal eine Frage habe Windows 7 Upgrade gemacht nun habe ich ein Problem mit WOW Addons liegen im öffenlichen Ordner aber WOW erkennt sie nicht mehr ?
> Wenn ich im Game Einstelleungen verändere werden diese beim Neustart auch nicht mehr erkannt hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich ????
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



Hi, ich habe genau das selbe Problem und bekomme es nicht gelöst. Hat zwar den Patch 3.3 ohne Fehler heruntergeladen, aber die Einstellungen werden nicht gespeichert. Muss auch immer beim Hochfahren den Blizzard-Trailer wegschalten und die Grafikeinstellungen erneuern. Vielleicht hat jemand nochmal einen guten Tip um dieses Problem zu lösen.

Besten Dank

Astano


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Dezember 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Noch mal neu? Bisher nicht nein. Wüsste erst mal auch nicht was es bringen soll. Ausser Win 7 32bit (64 noch nicht probiert), eventuell Treiberupdates und WoW ist auf der Platte nichts drauf. Kein Virenporgramm drauf und die Firewall ist deaktiviert. Bringt da auch keine Besserung. Angeblich, so habe ich gelesen, soll es an den Einstellungen der Netzwerkprotokolle liegen, wo man Checksum bei denen deaktivieren soll. Bringt aber auch nichts. Vielleicht waren es auch nicht die richtigen Einstellungen. Keine Ahnung, zumindest bis jetzt^^ Gute Nacht erst mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besteht dein Problem noch? Hatte bei mir das Problem, das ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen die Verbindung verloren habe, manchmal so dass nur noch ein deaktivieren/aktivieren der Netzwerkkarte half.

Bei mir lag es an der Atheros L1 GBit Karte auf dem Asus Board, dort musste ich im Treiber den "Task Offload" abschalten. Seitdem gab es keine Probleme mehr. Aber ist wohl ein Problem speziell mit dieser Karte/Treiber, aber vielleicht hilft das ja auch bei anderen Karten die diese Feature haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (20. Januar 2010)

Windows Seven ist auch nicht viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Januar 2010)

Und woher hast du deine Weisheiten? Ausm WoW-Forum? Klär uns auf! Bin ganz neugierig, warum mein Windows 7 auf einmal doch schlechter ist als alles andere.


----------



## Niranda (2. Februar 2010)

Weil er mac entdeckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir läuft auf Win7 alles ohne Probleme.
Bluescreen? Scheint ein Fremdwort geworden zu sein.
Abstürze im Spiel? Seit der (Win7) Beta nie gehabt (bei Vista aber des öfteren)


----------



## Wagga (2. Februar 2010)

Bei mir läuft 99,9% der Programme unter Windows 7.

Bei mir verweigert nur der Screensaver aus dem Jahre 2006 den Dienst.
Und Magix VDL 16 Premium, wollte nicht sich installieren lassen.
Ansonsten geht alles.
WoW ging nach dem Treibersetup von ATI (neuste) sofort.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Irmschertuner (8. April 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe ein Problem mit windows 7 Ultimate und Wow.
Wenn ich auf wow klicke dan kommt zwar der Launcher und ich kann auf Spielen klicken aber dan kommt die Meldung:*es wurde kein geeignetes Anzeigegerät gefunden. Programm wird beendet

*Ich denke es liegt an den grafikkarten treiber habe eine RADEON HD4650 1gb habe den treiber installiert der da bei war und vorher auch auf Windows XP gelaufen hatt.Aber es geht Trotzdem nicht ich nehme an das ich ein treiber für Windows 7 brauche nur ich weis nicht wo ich den finden kann.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bin echt ratlos und möchte wieder zocken. Vielen dank im voraus schonmal ;-)


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit


----------



## Irmschertuner (8. April 2010)

Boah danke für die schnelle antwort habe aber X32 bit hast du dafür auch was ?

Mfg philipp


----------



## Dagonzo (8. April 2010)

Wie wäre es bei dem Link wo du den 64bit Treiber siehst, einfach mal selbst einen (wirklich nur einen) Mausklick ausführst und schon siehst du die 32-bit Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmschertuner (8. April 2010)

Hallo 
Habe jetzt den hier drauf http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?driver=VideoCard/win7-32-suite aber das problem bleibt weiterhin :-( ich habe das setup so durchgeführt iwe es da steht oder muss ich noch was aktivieren oder so ? 

Mfg philipp


----------



## Xeith (15. April 2010)

habe ein Problem seid heute W7 drauf, MMOUI Minion findet meine ganzen Mods nicht mehr nur ein paar habe schon nachgeschaut im "C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns" Ordner sind  noch alle drinne und im Spiel nutzbar, im Programm ist auch das richtige Verzeichnis angegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll ich tun


----------



## Silverwall (18. April 2010)

Ich habe Win 7 Home Premium 64bit und noch keine Probleme sei es in Aion; Darkfallonline; WoW; oder Mortal Online 
bei mir läuft alles bestens verstehe garnicht welche Probleme es geben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (26. Mai 2010)

Neue Hardware, neues OS -> Von Win XP Professionel 32 Bit auf Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit umgestiegen.
WoW Ordner auf externe HDD kopiert, Windows 7 Installation, wieder auf die interne HDD zurück kopiert, läuft blendend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit anderer Software bisher keine Probleme festgestellt. Windows 7 scheint nach XP endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges Stück Software zu sein ^^

@Xeith:
Ist das Programm MMOUI Minion denn für Win7 oder wenigstens Vista geeignet? Gibts da vielleicht ne neue Version mittlerweile? Ich kenns leider nicht, daher kann ich nur vermuten.


----------



## Palimbula (28. Mai 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> habe ein Problem seid heute W7 drauf, MMOUI Minion findet meine ganzen Mods nicht mehr nur ein paar habe schon nachgeschaut im "C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns" Ordner sind noch alle drinne und im Spiel nutzbar, im Programm ist auch das richtige Verzeichnis angegeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versuche doch mal den Curse-Client --> *klick mich* Vielleicht klappt es damit. Ansonsten würde ich mal auf den Status "Schreibgeschützt" des Ordners tippen.


----------



## Tyro (9. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich nicht so Technik versiert bin, hab eich folgende Frage, und zwar bin ich vor kurzem von WinXP auf Win7 umgestiegen und ich muss sagen, gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, aber, beim WoW spielen stört es ein bischchen, denn in Dalaran ruckelt es wie Sau, da verkommt mein WoW zur absoluten Diashow, alle 2 - 3 Sekunden hängt, das Bild, gut, zu erst dacht ich mir, da ich die Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra hoch hatte, das es vllt daran liegne würde, obwohl es unter XP in Dalaran auf Ultra ohne einen Ruckler lief, also die Grafik runtergeschraubt, hat aber nichts geholfen und dieses Problem hab ich wirklich nur mit meinem Druiden in Dala, mit meinem Schurken Twink hab ich zB keinerlei Schwirigkeiten, jetzt mein eigentliches Anliegen, ob das was mit Win7 zu tun, weils halt nur diese spezifische Situation ist mit meinem Druiden in Dalaran?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du ? ich tippe mal 2Gb max. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du ? ich tippe mal 2Gb max.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop, habe 2Gb Ram!


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

daran liegts 

wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus ?


----------



## Tyro (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> daran liegts
> 
> wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus ?



Graka: Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200 (2, 63 GHz)
Ram: 2GB

Sonst noch was wichtig?


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

kannst ja mal schuen ob du günstig noch 2Gb DDR2 Ram bekommst sollte so um die 40Euro liegen evtl. auch gebraucht

müsstest halt mal gucken wieviel Bänke du noch frei hast 

wenn noch 2 frei sind mal 2 x 1GB draufstecken


----------



## Tyro (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kannst ja mal schuen ob du günstig noch 2Gb DDR2 Ram bekommst sollte so um die 40Euro liegen evtl. auch gebraucht



Ok, guck ich mal, Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!
Gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit dieses Problem ein wenig einzudämmen, dass ich es wenigstens mal schaffe mir einen Raid in Dala oder so zu suchen, bis ich das neue Ram Teil habe?


----------



## Palimbula (9. August 2010)

Du kannst die Grafik-Einstellungen senken oder die Anzahl geladener AddOns verkleinern.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

naja ich würd erstmal speicherlastige Addons solange runterschmeissen Auctioneer , Carthographer , Atlasloot etc. falls vorhanden

dann könnte man noch die Prozesse/Hintergrundprogramme durchgehen ob da unnötiges läuft was viel Speicher verbraucht


----------



## Tyro (9. August 2010)

OK, danke für die Tipps, werd ich mal versuchen!
Aber was ich immer noch nicht so ganz verstehe, unter meinem WinXP lief das ja problemlos auf Ultra hoch und ich hatte auch in Dala keine Ruckler und da hatte ich ja auch nur 2 GB Ram, beansprucht Win7 mehr Ram für sich wenn es läuft oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## muehe (9. August 2010)

jup braucht einiges mehr


----------



## Tyro (9. August 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> jup braucht einiges mehr



OK, hätte ich mich vorher vllt besser drüber informieren sollen, aber was solls, hab die Grafikeinstellungen jetzt mal auf Mittel zurückgefahren und jetzt läufts annähernd flüssig, vllt alle ~ 20 Sekunden mal ein kurzer Hänger, aber das wars! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (10. August 2010)

Wenn das Spiele in regelmässigen Abständen kurz einfriert, könnte dies auf eine fragmentierte Festplatte hindeuten. Kannst ja mal beizeiten diese defragmentieren.


----------



## MissDiva (17. September 2010)

hi,

ich hab seit paar wochen nen kleines probs mit WoW.da kommt immer folgender text:

World of WarCraft (build 12340)

Exe: 	D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Time: 	Sep 17, 2010 11:19:33.836 PM
User: 	Nico
Computer: NICO-PC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This application has encountered a critical error:

Für diesen Befehl ist nicht genügend Speicher verfügbar.

Program:	D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	d:\buildserver\wow\1\work\wow-code\branches\wow-patch-3_3_5_a-bnet\engine\source\blizzardcore\blizzardcore\source\system\memory\MemoryStorm.cpp
Line:	64

Requested 7186516 bytes of memory


WoWBuild: 12340
Realm: Tirion [195.12.245.135:3724]
Local Zone: Die Abendruh, Dalaran
Local Player: Missdiva, 0580000000EAA96C, (5693.1,679.602,646.138)
Total lua memory: 84618KB
Current Addon: Auc-Advanced
Current Addon function: LoadAddOn
Current Addon object: (null)
Add Ons: Auc-Advanced Auc-Filter-Basic Auc-ScanData Auc-Stat-Histogram Auc-Stat-iLevel Auc-Stat-Purchased Auc-Stat-Simple Auc-Stat-StdDev Auc-Util-FixAH Bartender4 !BaudErrorFrame BeanCounter BigWigs BigWigs_Foreign BonusScanner ButtonFacade ButtonFacade_Darion Clique Enchantrix Enchantrix-Barker EnhancedColourPicker Forte_Core Forte_Casting Forte_Cooldown Forte_Timer Forte_Talent Forte_Vehicle Forte_DeathKnight Forte_Druid Forte_Hunter Forte_Mage Forte_Paladin Forte_Priest Forte_Rogue Forte_Shaman Forte_Warlock Forte_Healthstone Forte_Shard Forte_Soulstone Forte_Summon Forte_Warrior Gatherer GearScore Grid Informant LibSharedMedia-3.0 LUI Mapster Omen OmniCC oRA2 oUF oUF_DebuffHighlight oUF_Experience oUF_LUI oUF_Reputation Postal QuestHelper RatingBuster Recount SharedMedia SilverDragon SlideBar StatBlockCore Stubby Stuffing !Swatter TipTop Track-o-Matique WIM XLootGroup XLootMaster XLootMonitor XLoot !YouArentInAPartyFix CError caelNamePlates pMinimap DBM-Core 
Settings: 
SET locale "deDE"
SET portal "eu"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxResolution "1920x1080"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET videoOptionsVersion "3"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET movie "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET mouseSpeed "1.3999999761581"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET readScanning "1"
SET screenshotQuality "8"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET accounttype "LK"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Standardeinstellungen"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "1"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "1"
SET componentTextureLevel "9"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET farclip "1277"
SET specular "1"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET environmentDetail "1.5"
SET extShadowQuality "5"
SET projectedTextures "1"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET gameTip "27"
SET uiScale "0.6949"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET realmName "Tirion"
SET showChatIcons "1"
SET chatLocked "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "Standardeinstellungen"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Standardeinstellungen"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET Sound_EnableHardware "1"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET Sound_EnableAllSound "0"
SET enableWowMouse "1"

----------------------------------------
 	GxInfo
----------------------------------------
GxApi: D3D9
Adapter Count: 1

Adapter 0 (primary):
 Driver: nvd3dum.dll
 Version: 8.17.0012.5896
 Description: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285
 DeviceName: \\.\DISPLAY1

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
	Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address Frame	Logical addr Module

Showing 54/54 threads...

--- Thread ID: 4528 [Current Thread] ---
0076E57E 038BC12C 0001:0036D57E D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0042E3A5 038BC144 0001:0002D3A5 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00424EC0 038BC160 0001:00023EC0 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00818C84 038BC29C 0001:00417C84 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
005F82AF 038BC444 0001:001F72AF D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00528A02 038BC4F0 0001:00127A02 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085651C 038BC50C 0001:0045551C D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085898A 038BC598 0001:0045798A D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008567E7 038BC5B4 0001:004557E7 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC11 038BC5D0 0001:0044DC11 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008170A1 038BC608 0001:004160A1 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085651C 038BC624 0001:0045551C D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00858A16 038BC6B0 0001:00457A16 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008567E7 038BC6CC 0001:004557E7 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC11 038BC6E8 0001:0044DC11 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008170A1 038BC720 0001:004160A1 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085651C 038BC73C 0001:0045551C D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00858A16 038BC7C8 0001:00457A16 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008567E7 038BC7E4 0001:004557E7 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC46 038BC7F8 0001:0044DC46 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00855B33 038BC854 0001:00454B33 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008569A9 038BC87C 0001:004559A9 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC9F 038BC8A8 0001:0044DC9F D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0081A17B 038BC8FC 0001:0041917B D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0081A2E0 038BC918 0001:004192E0 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0062D8AB 038BFA00 0001:0022C8AB D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0062F6C7 038BFA78 0001:0022E6C7 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085651C 038BFA94 0001:0045551C D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085898A 038BFB20 0001:0045798A D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008567E7 038BFB3C 0001:004557E7 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC11 038BFB58 0001:0044DC11 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008170A1 038BFB90 0001:004160A1 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085651C 038BFBAC 0001:0045551C D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0085898A 038BFC38 0001:0045798A D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008567E7 038BFC54 0001:004557E7 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC46 038BFC68 0001:0044DC46 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00855B33 038BFCC4 0001:00454B33 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008569A9 038BFCEC 0001:004559A9 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0084EC9F 038BFD18 0001:0044DC9F D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0081A17B 038BFD70 0001:0041917B D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0081A2E0 038BFD8C 0001:004192E0 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00490974 038BFDA8 0001:0008F974 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0096FCB8 038BFDB8 0001:0056ECB8 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0049471B 038BFE44 0001:0009371B D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00480B79 038BFE74 0001:0007FB79 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0047FEFC 038BFEBC 0001:0007EEFC D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00480295 038BFEFC 0001:0007F295 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0048047D 038BFF20 0001:0007F47D D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0047F132 038BFF40 0001:0007E132 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0047F29A 038BFF94 0001:0007E29A D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0047F2E1 038BFFAC 0001:0007E2E1 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0040B7D8 038BFFB4 0001:0000A7D8 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754E1012 038BFFEC 0001:00021012 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754E0FCA 038BFFFC 0001:00020FCA C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll

--- Thread ID: 4252 ---
76983520 002DFF14 0001:00012520 C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
00438935 002DFF34 0001:00037935 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0044DF1A 002DFF48 0001:0004CF1A D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0088C5DF 002DFF80 0001:0048B5DF D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0088C684 002DFF94 0001:0048B684 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77909D42 002DFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 002DFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3476 ---
754C3677 0428FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0428FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0428FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 396 ---
754C1184 0915FF50 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 0915FF64 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D707AAF 0915FF80 0001:00116AAF C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
6D707B03 0915FF88 0001:00116B03 C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
754C3677 0915FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0915FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0915FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3300 ---
754C1184 092CFF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 092CFF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 092CFF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 092CFF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 092CFF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 092CFF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 092CFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 092CFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 092CFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5032 ---
754C1184 0943FF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 0943FF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 0943FF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 0943FF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 0943FF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 0943FF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 0943FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0943FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0943FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5112 ---
754C1184 095AFF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 095AFF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 095AFF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 095AFF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 095AFF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 095AFF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 095AFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 095AFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 095AFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2780 ---
754C1184 0971FF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 0971FF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 0971FF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 0971FF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 0971FF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 0971FF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 0971FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0971FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0971FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3924 ---
754C1184 0988FF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 0988FF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 0988FF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 0988FF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 0988FF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 0988FF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 0988FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0988FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0988FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4544 ---
754C1184 09A3FF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 09A3FF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 09A3FF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 09A3FF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 09A3FF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 09A3FF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 09A3FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 09A3FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 09A3FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3116 ---
754C1184 09BEFF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 09BEFF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 09BEFF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 09BEFF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 09BEFF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 09BEFF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 09BEFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 09BEFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 09BEFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4972 ---
754C1184 09D9FF08 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 09D9FF1C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
6D02ADC6 09D9FF34 0001:003A9DC6 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D02ACC2 09D9FF44 0001:003A9CC2 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA21D 09D9FF7C 0001:0057921D C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
6D1FA2C5 09D9FF88 0001:005792C5 C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
754C3677 09D9FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 09D9FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 09D9FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5100 ---
76983520 09F4FB34 0001:00012520 C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0086B28D 09F4FB40 0001:0046A28D D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004BA8BD 09F4FF60 0001:000B98BD D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0076FFCB 09F4FF88 0001:0036EFCB D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754C3677 09F4FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 09F4FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 09F4FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4116 ---
754C1184 0AF0FF24 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 0AF0FF38 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
007746A0 0AF0FF48 0001:003736A0 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0081C042 0AF0FF60 0001:0041B042 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0076FFCB 0AF0FF88 0001:0036EFCB D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754C3677 0AF0FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0AF0FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0AF0FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4308 ---
754C3677 0E4BFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 0E4BFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 0E4BFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2964 ---
754C1184 1033FF28 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 1033FF3C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
007746A0 1033FF4C 0001:003736A0 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004F1489 1033FF88 0001:000F0489 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754C3677 1033FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 1033FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 1033FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1748 ---
754C1184 1076FF18 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1138 1076FF2C 0001:00001138 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
007746A0 1076FF3C 0001:003736A0 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004691A5 1076FF54 0001:000681A5 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00469311 1076FF60 0001:00068311 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0076FFCB 1076FF88 0001:0036EFCB D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754C3677 1076FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 1076FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 1076FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5024 ---
754C162D 108DFCE0 0001:0000162D C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
754C1921 108DFCFC 0001:00001921 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
004699CB 108DFF54 0001:000689CB D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0046906E 108DFF60 0001:0006806E D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0076FFCB 108DFF88 0001:0036EFCB D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754C3677 108DFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 108DFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 108DFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3920 ---
754C162D 1364FE98 0001:0000162D C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
770503DA 1364FEEC 0001:000103DA C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
7705066E 1364FF08 0001:0001066E C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0044CFA6 1364FF34 0001:0004BFA6 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0044DF1A 1364FF48 0001:0004CF1A D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0088C5DF 1364FF80 0001:0048B5DF D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0088C684 1364FF94 0001:0048B684 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77909D42 1364FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 1364FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4164 ---
754C162D 137FFF48 0001:0000162D C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
008C3870 137FFF7C 0001:004C2870 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008C3956 137FFF88 0001:004C2956 D:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
754C3677 137FFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 137FFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 137FFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4564 ---
73C2678C 13DFFBA8 0001:0000578C C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
763F4A20 13DFFC28 0001:00003A20 C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
76DDB614 13DFFF80 0001:0003A614 C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
76DCA44B 13DFFF88 0001:0002944B C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
754C3677 13DFFF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 13DFFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 13DFFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2564 ---
754C1184 1447FF74 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0B3C4F32 1447FF94 0001:00003F32 C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\LgLcdApi.dll
77909D42 1447FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 1447FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5052 ---
754C1184 145EFF74 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0B3C4F32 145EFF94 0001:00003F32 C:\Program Files (x86)\Logitech\GamePanel Software\LCD Manager\LgLcdApi.dll
77909D42 145EFFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 145EFFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5096 ---
754C1184 1475FF24 0001:00001184 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
749133B7 1475FF88 0001:000023B7 C:\Windows\system32\rasman.dll
754C3677 1475FF94 0001:00003677 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
77909D42 1475FFD4 0001:00029D42 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
77909D15 1475FFEC 0001:00029D15 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll

ist nur nen kleiner abriss vom ganzen.jedoch vertseh ich des nich ganz so richtig,denn bei meinen system was ich im moment für WoW nutze,dürfte sowas im grunde garnich auflaufen.

hier der link zu meinem system:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id117240

wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet wäre nice


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2010)

Hmm, "Nicht genügend Speicher". Könnte ein defekter RAM-Riegel sein. Hast du den schon mal gecheckt?


----------



## Palimbula (18. September 2010)

Lässt du Windows die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei verwalten oder hast du die Größe festgelegt? Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, ändere mal in "Windows die Größe verwalten lassen". Hat das BIOS die RAM-Timings festgelegt oder sind das manuelle Einstellungen? Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, nimm mal die Auto-Einstellungen vom BIOS bzw. die vom Hersteller empfohlenen.


----------



## MissDiva (18. September 2010)

nein habe RAM noch nicht gecheckt.gibt es da nen tool für?

alle einstellungen übernimmt windows auto,,,bios ist optimal einstellungen vom hersteller.


----------



## Palimbula (18. September 2010)

Den RAM kannst du zum Beispiel mit *MemTest86* testen.


----------



## MissDiva (19. September 2010)

so,nachdem ich tuneup und den ramtest gemacht hab,wurden mir keinerlei fehler angezeigt.

woran könnte der plötzliche speicherverlust noch liegen?


----------



## muehe (19. September 2010)

sind denn deine Addons aktuell ? wie sehen deine Grafiksettingsaus speziell Sichtweite ?


----------



## MissDiva (20. September 2010)

alles aktuell...settings sind auf maximum,wie sonst auch,,,hatte damit nie probs,bis vor paar wochen es anfing mal ab und an wenn ich nach eiskrone fliege die meldung zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten send ich den bericht an den verkäufer meines pc`s,sollen die schlau werden daraus


----------



## janm4a1 (13. Oktober 2010)

moin, hätt da ma ne frage, vllt könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
ich hab mir jetzt neuerdings auch mal win7 zugelegt, installiert etc alles lief "relativ" einwandfrei und jetzt seit dem patch (heute) dauert es vom klicken auf die verknüpfung bis zum öffnen des spiels 10min + 20min .. außerdem schmiert es des öfteren mal im startbildschirm ab. kann mir da vllt jemand paar tips geben etc. wäre furchtbar nett, da ich mich mit dem ganzen kram auch nicht soo dolle auskenn.

mfg
janm4a1

PS: wenn ihr noch PC Infos braucht sacht bescheid 

PSS: komm im wow fenster jetzt nurnoch bis zum teil "verbindung hergestellt" und weiter gehts nich mehr ...


----------



## Sylpho (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi

vorab, ich hab den neuen Patch noch nicht geladen und kann also keine Ehrfahrung damit bieten.

Von dem obigen mal so aus der Luft gegriffen würd ich sagen mit der Zeit bis sich dein WoW öffnet das könnte mit deinem Rechner zusammenhängen , bzw. vielleicht daran liegen das irgendetwas (Prozessor z.B.) mit dem neuen Windows 7 oder dem geänderten WoW nicht zurecht kommt, also zu "schwach" ist.

Das Log in Problem sollte sich eigentlich von selbst lösen, das gabs ja schon des öfteren das man sich nicht einloggen konnte, oder das er ewig in "Verbindung hergestellt", "In Realmlist einloggen" oder "Erfolg" hängen bleibt. Die üblichen Log in Probleme von Blizzard 

Was ich aus eigener Ehrfahrung auch noch sagen kann, wenn du dein WoW bei der neu installation deines Windows nicht installiert sondern kopiert hast dann könnte es daran liegen, einige meiner Freunde hatten da schon oft Probleme das es nicht gepatch hat oder danach immer wieder abgestürzt ist, bis hin zum totalcrash.

Soweit mal dazu, hoffe ich konnte helfen ;-)

LG Sylhpo


----------



## janm4a1 (14. Oktober 2010)

also an dem pc sollte es eig nich liegen, n freund hat ziemlich genau den gleich (ich hab nur mehr arbeitsspeicher) und bei dem läuft win7 ultimate problemfrei.
das problem mit dem kopieren könnte natürlich sein, allerdings hab ich davor ja wow auf meinen laptop kopiert (auch win7) und da läuft das problemlos
hab jetzt nochmal den kompletten pc platt gemacht und patch grad neu, vllt gehts ja jetzt

mfg
janm4a1


----------



## Krovvy (16. Oktober 2010)

hallo, einige spiele funktionieren bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr. darunter auch sacred 2, was sich nicht starten lässt, wo ich schon sehr verärgert bin, deswegen.

mit fallout 3 zum beispiel habe ich nie probleme gehabt.

was wow angeht... seitdem ich windows 7 oben habe, bekomme ich in etwa alle 5-10 sekunden einen verbindungsstopp von 1-2 sekunden lang. also, ich habe sozusagen standbild, alle bewegen sich auf einem fleck, die castbar bleibt stehen, usw...


----------



## Cribmaster (4. November 2010)

Morgen,

Windows 7 64Bit & WoW:
Nutze ich so seit einigen Monaten. Habe seit dem Unstieg von XP32 auf 7(64) keinerlei Probleme bei WoW feststellen können.
habe das Spiel nichtmal neu installiert, sondern den Installationsordner einfach "rüberkopiert" 

WoW Patch 4.0.1:
Seit dem Patch steigt alelrdings WoW öfter mal mit einem critical error in wow.exe aus. In Summe nicht häufig, aber vorher war das so ziemlich nie der Fall ;-)

Insgesamt bin ich von der Kompatibilität von Windows7 bislang in jeder Hinsicht positiv überrascht.


----------



## eMJay (4. November 2010)

Das kann unter anderem an Addons liegen.


----------



## Zabruzzel (18. November 2010)

Dieser Fehler tritt mit WOW auf 64 Bit Systemen auf.
Ob mit oder ohne Addons ist vollkommen egal, auch wenn der Support gerne was anderes erzählt.

Schuld ist eine schlampige und fehlerhafte Programmierung von WoW, in der man sich darauf verlässt,
dass Speicheranforderungen über der 32 bit grenze, sowieso in den Buffer Overflow laufen.
Das funktioniert auf 32 bit Systemen auch, aber auf 64 bit eben nicht mehr. Hab schon Speicheranforderungen
von 15 GB gesehen und solange ein Patch den Fehler in WoW nicht behebt hilft leider nur die Grafikeinstellungen
zu verringern. Texturen zurückschrauben hilft meiner ansicht nach am meisten.

Da sitzt man vor einem aktuellem System dass WoW locker auf Ultra schafft und muss die Handbremse anziehen,
nur weil die Programmierer schlampig arbeiten. Danke Blizz. Klopf denen mal auf die Finger.

MfG Zabruzzel


----------



## Wagugu (19. November 2010)

Kommen eigentlich mit cata große hardwareanforderungen oder reciht es wenn man Wow bis jetzt auf Ultra lokcer spielen kann?

mfg


----------

